# biggest rhom picture?



## TroyAjack (Nov 16, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone could give me the link to a BIG ASS RHOM


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This is the largest one I know of.
Don't know where the picture is from, though: found it on my harddrive during a cleanup operation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

That is an awesome looking rhom.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

"ooh2.gif That is an awesome looking rhom. bowdown.gif"

to say the least, how big you think that is?


----------



## TroyAjack (Nov 16, 2004)

That picture really makes me want to get a rhom and let it grow REALLY BIG


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks to be around 15-16 inches


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The Pleco is about 8" and the smelt he is eating is about 6-7"


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn im surprised that pleco is alive...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> Damn im surprised that pleco is alive...
> [snapback]801730[/snapback]​


gg also had alot of other fish in there that i think he left alone


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Here is a the biggest Rohm ive seen.
Its about 20"+ Each of those tiles is 8"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Here is a the biggest Rohm ive seen.
> Its about 20"+ Each of those tiles is 8"
> 
> 
> ...










holy sh*t who had those monsters


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

whoa!


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

wow some fukin huge roms


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heres one of the bigger ones i have seen from DonH's gallery


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

I want a rhooooooooom.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

heres a pic of a HUGE RHOM

Its from RHOMZILLA


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how big is that?


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

here is the biggest one I have owened:
17"(ash)

























rw


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow massiveness


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Death in # said:


> holy sh*t who had those monsters
> [snapback]801780[/snapback]​


It was a supplier in South America who had these

The big daddy died in shipping


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

god damn those are huge


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Holy crap, awesome rhoms







, specially the 20"+ braveheart posted.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I was going to post my pics of my two 12" "monsters" but im ashamed to put it on this thread.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> I was going to post my pics of my two 12" "monsters" but im ashamed to put it on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no need to be ashamed, 12"rhom is still a badass fish.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

man.. i want a rhom that big.. hopefully my 4-5"er will grow to be that big.. i'm gonna keep him forever probably.. unless i trade him in for a bigger one down the line..


----------



## apex (Feb 15, 2004)

yikes! big fishy!


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

Impressive specimens i want 1 that big christ awesome.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

wow if i have one of those 20 inchers i'll feed him cats and pigeons


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

why is that 20" rhomn in a bathbub along with 3 others??


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> why is that 20" rhomn in a bathbub along with 3 others??


It's no bathtub they r in a holding tank at a suppliers. I think it was Ron at fishpost who posted that pic awhile ago. Also Braveheart is right the big guy died on it's way to America.


----------



## TheGreatGarf (May 29, 2004)

This is the biggest Rhom ive seen.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

TheGreatGarf said:


> This is the biggest Rhom ive seen.
> [snapback]806648[/snapback]​


I drove 5 hours with my freind Wayne (1998) to see this amazing rhom.. personally this is the biggest that I have ever seen alive!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

als said:


> I drove 5 hours with my freind Wayne (1998) to see this amazing rhom.. personally this is the biggest that I have ever seen alive!!
> [snapback]807028[/snapback]​


who does that one belong too?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

thePACK said:


> who does that one belong too?
> [snapback]807234[/snapback]​


No one, that fish died about 2 weeks later..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the piranha pictures and vids section has a few pics of some monster rhoms.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

wtf i'd love to have a huge rhom....but it would be a waste of a 175 gallon tank i think..... better off with a schoal


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ozhp said:


> wtf i'd love to have a huge rhom....but it would be a waste of a 175 gallon tank i think..... better off with a schoal
> [snapback]809994[/snapback]​


I would guess you have never seen a large rhom in person....it is far from a waste of tank.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Here's a pic of my boy.....12" of sheer Peruvian evil.










Rich


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

its uprising how many there are that are massive


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> Here's a pic of my boy.....12" of sheer Peruvian evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hotttttttttttttttttttttttt






















im getting my JET BLACK rhom next week 13"















ill post pics rite when i get him!!!!!!!!!!! black as night im told :laugh:


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THOSE ARE AMAZING
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
maybe someday


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

18" Rhom from Peru rio Nanay.
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

big Rhom..............


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

big Rhom.........................


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

also dead rhom =(


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

poor fish


----------

